# Fiskars Made in China?



## Islander (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a Fiskars Super Splitter, which is the best thing since sliced wood. I call it my splitting instrument. I only use my older mauls for loaners or very dirty wood now.

I was splitting some kindling last night with it, using it more like a hatchet, with my hand choked 1/2 way up the handle. Works, but not the safest, most controllable way to split small pieces. 

So this morning I got to looking for a Fiskars hatchet for this task. I usually scope out Amazon first, and usually buy from AS Sponsor Bailey's.

A few comments on Amazon indicated at least one Fiskars hatchet is made in China. Several comments that the steel is softer, and also a couple about broken handles. Hard to imagine those comments based on my Super Splitter...but not surprising if its an offshored product.

I won't buy a Made in China hatchet period (try not to for anything, but that's another topic).

Anyone know which Fiskars hatchets/axes are made in China?

Any suggestions for a Made in USA option, or Canada/Europe is OK? How about the Estwing hatchet?

Looking for something on the larger side for a hatchet...something capable of splitting a straight-grained hardwood larger split into smaller pieces for fire starting. I already have a smaller camp hatchet, but that doesn't really cut it...

Sorry if this has already been discussed...I saw a couple items mentioning this, but no listing of which models are made where.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 3, 2010)

Estwing fireside friend....

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=119602&highlight=estwing

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=150967&highlight=estwing


----------



## Ductape (Nov 3, 2010)

What ISN'T made in China today?? :monkey:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 3, 2010)

Ductape said:


> What ISN'T made in China today?? :monkey:



Ductape's made in China too.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ductape said:


> What ISN'T made in China today?? :monkey:



Estwing...


----------



## Marc (Nov 3, 2010)

Ductape said:


> What ISN'T made in China today?? :monkey:



My firewood!


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Nov 3, 2010)

Ductape said:


> What ISN'T made in China today?? :monkey:



I was not made there


----------



## flatlandr (Nov 3, 2010)

I got a Stihl splitting hatchet as a gift. It works pretty well for me. I've used it on rounds up to 8".


----------



## Islander (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd like to stick with Fiskars, as long as its not made in China. But I'll also consider the Estwing Fireside Friend...looks like a very nice tool.

How about the Fiskars 17" splitting axe? That size seems about right. Anyone know if those are Made in Finland? I don't mind buying European...


----------



## Chris Crouse (Nov 3, 2010)

Estwing made in AMERICA.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 3, 2010)

Chris Crouse said:


> Estwing made in AMERICA.



Yep, Rockford, IL...NW of me about 3 hours...


----------



## bluestem (Nov 3, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Yep, Rockford, IL...NW of me about 3 hours...



25 minutes to my west!! Great tools.


----------



## Stew7 (Nov 3, 2010)

I wouldn't always trust the comments from people on Amazon. I rely on them to a point, but wouldn't stake too much on them.

If you look at the pictures of those axes, you can almost see visibly where it says Finland on the head. I would assume it means that's where they're made.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 3, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Yep, Rockford, IL...NW of me about 3 hours...





bluestem said:


> 25 minutes to my west!! Great tools.



5 hours and 49 minutes from me.


----------



## sjp (Nov 3, 2010)

both my fiskars say made in finland on them


----------



## Scrapiron (Nov 3, 2010)

*All three of my Fiskars say Finland*

even the 14" hatchet.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Nov 3, 2010)

Have you tried contacting Fiskars just to confirm where they're made? That might get you somewhere...


----------



## Islander (Nov 3, 2010)

I sent Fiskars a note through their web site a couple hours ago...no word back yet. I'll be sure to post the response here.

Now that I look closer at the zoomable image on Amazon, Stew7 is right, you can see FINLAND in the plastic near the back of the head. But I'll wait for Fiskars to come back and confirm....would not want a bait and switch with an old picture.


----------



## Islander (Nov 3, 2010)

Update: FALSE ALARM....I just talked to Fiskar's customer service (took a few minutes, but an actual human answered...I got impatient with the email request).

She confirmed: All Fiskars axes are made in Finland. 

Since Bailey's doesn't stock the 17" splitting axe, Amazon will be sending me one shortly. I will certainly report back with the results using it for re-splitting kindling.


----------



## Ductape (Nov 3, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Ductape's made in China too.






<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g6GuEswXOXo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;color1=0x3a3a3a&amp;color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g6GuEswXOXo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;color1=0x3a3a3a&amp;color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 3, 2010)

sjp said:


> both my fiskars say made in finland on them



*+1*
Fiskars Super Splitter is 
*MADE IN FINLAND*


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree...I would never buy tool that out performs another tool because of a name...Lets see, 4 pounds vs less than a pound...I think I need to make some videos....


----------



## Laird (Nov 4, 2010)

Bought a Fiskars machete from Bailey's this week and when it came I saw that it was made in China. The Logrite cant hook I also bought was made in the USA though.


----------



## Islander (Nov 5, 2010)

That's a bummer about the machete. You might consider sending it back and find another option. I hate having Made in China tools in my garage, but I do have a few. 

I'm actually trying to collect american made tools while they're still available. I got a US made drill index from Northern Tool that I bet won't be available for long. Planning an order to Endress Tool to upgrate my screwdriver selection. They make the best 4-in-1 screwdriver I've found...especially nice for wiring.

Good to hear Log Rite is hanging in there. I almost got their hookeroon, but I thought the handle was a little large in diameter. I got the Bailey's wood handle hookeroon, which is Made in USA by Peavy Mfg in Maine. Good quality tools...nice to see they're made in the neighborhood.


----------



## jags (Nov 5, 2010)

Chris Crouse said:


> Estwing made in AMERICA.


Yep, Rockford, IL...NW of me about 3 hours... 
25 minutes to my west!! Great tools.
5 hours and 49 minutes from me.

I can quite literally look out my office window and see the factory. I can, in fact, feel the big presses when they have them pounding away.


----------



## Islander (Nov 10, 2010)

No new news here, but Fiskars got back to me in writing to further confirm that all Fiskar's axes are made in Finland (his last name and phone removed to protect Brian's inbox...PM me if you would like the full email/phone...my name removed so I'm still a mystery!):

Hi **** (that's me):

Thank you for your interest. The entire line of our axes are made in Finland.

Sincerely,


Brian ******
Customer Service/Warranty
Fiskars Americas
2537 Daniels St., Madison, WI 
Tel. 608-294-****,
Email brian.******@fiskars.com
www.fiskars.com

By the way, I got the 17" spliting axe a couple days ago, and it works great. I made a nice pile of small splits for firestarting, etc.

Heavy enough that you can put some swing on it, light enough to be controllable. Happy with it so far...


----------

